

Abercrombie feels the sting of bad customer service - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2012/abercrombie-fitch-feels-the-sting-of-bad-customer-service/

======
njl
The "Amazing Service Guy" doesn't understand how A&F markets itself. When I
taught, I had a student who worked at an A&F store for a couple weeks. He quit
because he kept getting in trouble for being too friendly and talking to
customers.

The people in the store aren't there to help customers. They are there for two
things. Mundanely, they neaten up the store to meet the exacting vision of the
maniacal CEO. More importantly, they serve as aloof aspirational models for
customers.

Point being, this is a company that markets itself as the cool kid who doesn't
really want to hang out with you. You're just not good enough. You then buy
the merchandise in hopes that some of that snobby elite coolness will be
bestowed upon you.

It doesn't surprise me that they'd be hostile to one of their customers.
That's their shtick, man.

------
kevinxray
Actually I do understand why they do what they do.And I think your description
is dead-on. I just think it's a crappy strategy.

